# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft General > WoW Items & Quests >  Best Looking Items And Armor!

## eastonch

Hello, this is a thread for a cosmetic user of wow. which items makes your char looks uber and cool?
Layout:

Name Of Clothing Combination (your own) :

Head :
Enchant :

Body : 
Enchant :

Legs :
Enchant :

Feet :
Enchant :

Gloves :
Enchant :

Wrist :
Enchant :

Cape :
Enchant :

Wepon MAIN :
Enchant :

Wepon Off Hand :
Enchant :

IMAGE :
_please upload to photobucket / image shack.us and provide link or image code!_

so, mine would be :

Head : Game Master's Hood
Enchant : none

Body : Game Master's Robe
Enchant : none

Legs : none / any cant see due to robe
Enchant : none

Feet : Game Master's Slippers
Enchant : none

Gloves : none
Enchant : none

Wrist : none
Enchant : none

Waist : none
Enchant : none

Cape : none
Enchant : none

Wepon MAIN : Warglaive Of Azzeroth
Enchant : mongoose

Wepon Off Hand : Warglaive Of Azzeroth
Enchant : mongoose

Image :

----------


## Myzt

Im not using the template, But I would say the Corruptor Raiment (Warlock T5), On a Undead male.




Preferably using the Tempest of chaos 1h sword.

Looks really awesome.

----------


## zachj95

I hate the Warglaives they look terrible i would feel like an idiot if i had 2 blades insanely oversized on my back

----------


## [Blaze]



----------


## Aznex

ImageShack - Hosting :: itemskh0.png

----------


## Pimpin_N0ob

> 


This. (filler)

----------


## ~Jagris

Why did you cesor a private server's characters name????

----------


## Slint

I'd say good old Bloodfang has the best graphics of any set

----------


## Drakketh



----------


## Mirror

> I'd say good old Bloodfang has the best graphics of any set


What he said.

----------


## whyte_boi

Nemesis (T2 Lock)

Locks definitely have the overall best looking sets

----------


## Serus

Wrath FTW

----------


## Antix

> 


Dreadnaught wins all!

----------


## Igzz

Love the smoking effect coming off the shoulders, looks kickass.

----------


## v1perF

> Dreadnaught wins all!


I have to go with those two  :Smile:

----------


## theawpspy

ImageShack - Hosting :: snyggastet2et4.jpg

----------


## amnesia

Hmm I agree the warlock tier 5 looks badass =)

----------


## LostprophetVII

I love Dreadnaught. Personally.

----------


## Silias

Honestly....

tier 3

any class

love it

----------


## Ighox

My vote goes for Dreadnaught!
Best looking weapon I'd say is Corrupted Ashbringer or The Hungering Cold  :Big Grin:

----------


## cholen

> I love Dreadnaught. Personally.



plusplus

I absolutley adore this Set!

----------


## treeko11

Its gotta be Corruptor Rainment on an Orc male!

----------


## xrealemotion

Warlock sets always look the best ._.

----------


## Thomasmo

Warrior Tier 3: Dreadnaught looks beast aswell as Warlock Tier5. For Weapons I personally like Ragnaros's Huge Mace.

----------


## samuray

> I'd say good old Bloodfang has the best graphics of any set


Amen brother, Amen.

----------


## Thimpey

Full *Bloodfang* on anything but GAYELVES (HOOD LOL!?)
With *Chromatically Tempered Sword* and *Thunderfury.
*(Aq40 Shoulders wouldn't hurt!)

----------


## thebignoob

Dreadnought with unholy Ashbringer with executioner its pure epic!

----------


## Phospher

yeah i would have to say warlock t5 is def. one of the nicest/sickest armor sets

----------


## Hemorrhage

> Love the smoking effect coming off the shoulders, looks kickass.



bloodfang is the best~!

----------


## APeacefullMonkey

> Its gotta be Corruptor Rainment on an Orc male!


agreed, what tier is this?

----------


## Ellu

Skyshatter Raiment (Shammy tier 6)

----------


## pauk

rogue T6

----------


## countrygoldy

Judgement and Dreadnaught personally.

----------


## mkultra.

Hawt Blood Elf is Hawt! I feel so nerdy  :Frown:

----------


## Gila

This is the best armor..

----------

